# Parents of Invention Ultimate Baby Wrap



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

What do you all know about the Parents of Invention Baby wraps? Opinions? I need to find an inexpensive alternative to the one I have now. The Ergo and others are simply not an option at this time due to monetary constraints.

I currently have a Snugli carrier which I have read may or may not be good for DD. She seems really content when I do wear it and most times falls asleep so I am not really concerned. But, its sooooo not going to be practical for long term wearing. I would really like to be able to wear her on my hip or back. I purchased the Snugli on a whim to just try and see if I would like to do more babywearing as I am around many who do not support this practice.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

you won't be able to use the UBW on your back (despite what their ads might lead you to believe). stretchy wraps are really not safe for back carries, and even if they were, they're nearly impossible to get a child into a back carry alone with. UBW's are the stretchiest stretchy wraps on the market, so they are really only good for itty bitty babies - after that it's hard to get them snug because the weight of the baby pulls/sags the fabric and causes pressure points on your shoulders.

i would say your best option would be to look on thebabywearer.com and here on the trading post to see if you can find a good quality, gently used Mei Tai like a Kozy or a Babyhawk (there are other good brands, of course, but those are two that most people like). Usually you can pick one up in good shape for around $45ppd and it will last you through toddlerhood. Or you might also keep an eye out for an inexpensive SSC like a Patapum or Babies Beyond Borders or Medley Alpino. I recently picked up a Patapum on thebabywearer for $40-something ppd and it was practically new. BBB's and Alpino's were bought up en masse during co-ops in the last year for cheap prices, so people who didn't get along with them often sell them for way below retail because they got such a good deal. it might take a couple of weeks to find what you want, but this way you'll get a good quality carrier that will last you into toddlerhood.

if that is still stretching the limits of the budget, head to your nearest fabric store. Buy 5 yards of either a woven home decorator fabric or some crinkle cotton (aka cotton gauze). Cut it down the middle length-wise. If you get crinkle cotton you won't even need to hem it, and you'll have two great wraps for very little money (most crinkle cotton is less than $5/yd, sometimes as low as $1/yd). long table cloths can also be used, and i've seen some that are ridiculously cheap and really cute. you can check out www.mamatoto.org for more info on what kinds of fabrics are decent for wraps, and how to cut them, as well as how to use them once they are ready for use. if you have any sewing prowess, there are also instructions there (and at sleepingbaby.net) on how to sew your own mei tai.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome advice!! The $50 range is about right for me. There isn't a store in town that sells "good" slings or wraps. Just the Snugli types. I will double check the baby specialty store downtown but last I knew they didn't have them either. I'm pretty crafty so the handmade idea will probably work well for me. Thanks again!!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

someone gave me one they had and never used. I tried it on and it worked great. Then I washed it in cold water and dried on low and it shrank so much that I couldn't wear it anymore. I'm a size 12


----------

